# Bandsae injury.



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone ever cut themselves on a bandsaw?? THIS GUY!!! Read below post


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone ever cut themselves on a bandsaw?? THIS GUY!!! I was cutting out a bowl blank and as I was rotating my hand to the back of the piece the saw finished the cut and becuse there was no pressure from the saw. The piece wentforward from my pressure and forced my hand into the blade...i followed all safety rules and it was a pure accidant. The saw simply did its job and finished out the cut. However by doing that my hand forced the piece forward and right into the saw. It was my right index finger. Most likely went to the bone. 7 stitches later... Luckily I'm ok. And plan on finishing the bowl tomorrow. Has anyone had an accident like this? I'd like to hear about any injures you have got in the shop


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Read above please


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a bandsaw is a "sleeper" machine*

Lots of blade exposure at certain times and the possibility of a rocking workpiece that will cause a sudden change in feed rate or a twist is always possible. I've cut things that were not always well supported, but when I can, I'll stick a wedge or other jig underneath to make it more stable.

When cutting a circle from a solid flat piece, a constant feed pressure is best and not too much so as to "force" the cut. Just let the blade do it's thing and that will be the safest method.

Sorry about your mishap, and now you are an Official Wounded Woodworker, not a category to be aspired to. :no:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

My daddy always told me to be smarter than the tool I'm using,

So far so good, I got all my fingers still,


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Ou-chi-wa-wa!!!!!! That's sux. 
But look at the bright side, it only hurts once. 
Take care of that and keep her clean. 
Get well.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Dominick said:


> Ou-chi-wa-wa!!!!!! That's sux.
> But look at the bright side, it only hurts once.
> Take care of that and keep her clean.
> Get well.


Thank you I will. Could have been worse lol however defiantly a new found respect for the "safest tool in a. Woodahop"


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

That's going to hurt for a while, sorry it happened to you. If you are following the proper safety rules with a bandsaw, your hands or fingers will never be in line with the blade. At any time, the stock can split open and any resistance will instantly stop, therefore the work will move quickly followed by your fingers. Same thing can happen if the blade is cutting on an edge and slips out or completes the cut. Bandsaw blades can also break and fly straight out towards the operator. Never put anything in line with the blade you don't want cut. In some things, bandsaws have different operator safety concerns than a table saw or router table but they can cut you just as quickly and as deep. Not intending to lecture you, you have already learned a hard lesson but it seems your safety training may not have been complete. The accident could only occur if your finger was in line with the blade. This might help prevent someone else from making the same mistake.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Hammer1 said:


> That's going to hurt for a while, sorry it happened to you. If you are following the proper safety rules with a bandsaw, your hands or fingers will never be in line with the blade. At any time, the stock can split open and any resistance will instantly stop, therefore the work will move quickly followed by your fingers. Same thing can happen if the blade is cutting on an edge and slips out or completes the cut. Bandsaw blades can also break and fly straight out towards the operator. Never put anything in line with the blade you don't want cut. In some things, bandsaws have different operator safety concerns than a table saw or router table but they can cut you just as quickly and as deep. Not intending to lecture you, you have already learned a hard lesson but it seems your safety training may not have been complete. The accident could only occur if your finger was in line with the blade. This might help prevent someone else from making the same mistake.


It sure hurts like hell!! And I agree fingers should
Never be in line. But I was cutting a bowl blank. Not very wide. However very tall. So
It was hard to control and I actually had just moved my hands to the back when it pulled me. I'm not saying I'm not to blame. But I don't want people to think I was being stupid either. Thank you for your advice. And ill be damned if it happens again!


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

ihackwood said:


> My daddy always told me to be smarter than the tool I'm using,
> 
> So far so good, I got all my fingers still,


Mine too except he was very strict about that. My motto in the shop is be on the defense all the time, as each machine is trying to get you.


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

I got cut in a similar way back when I was in high school. My father made furniture on the side and had a shop at the house. I was making a small round top end table. I was moving my hand around to continue cutting the round curve on the top piece when I was distracted by my friend coming into the shop and next thing you know lots of blood and trip the emergency room. 

Its been 16 years since I did that and it has healed well. The only draw back has been some nerve damage, I still can't feel anything with the tip of that finger. Dad also had few choice things to say to me back then as well.


----------

